# Alesis Multimix 8 usb FX



## huxi0 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
vielleicht ist ja hier jemand und hat ein bisschen erfahrung mit dem Mixer. Meine Frage wäre, ob das Mischpult auch in Cubase mehrere spuren gleichzeitig aufnehmen kann? Wollte mein Schlagzeug abnehmen und wollte dann die Toms usw. extra noch einmal in Cubase bearbeiten.


----------

